# Does bad weather REALLY influence kidding?



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

So here we are..in the beginning of what is supposed to be a pretty bad storm. I have 2 goats due on 2/28 and two who I have no idea...they both are bagged up and one has had discharge off and on for a week or more. Her ligs are softening...could tonight be the night? Does a drop in barometric pressure really influence when they will kid or is that an old wives tale?
I'd love to hear peoples take on this


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....you know it's Murphy's Law........They'll wait till the powers out....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely old wives tale. Certainly it can happen but when you want them to kid, a storm, full moon and all the other things don't seem to have any effect.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha! I have always heard they only go in the middle of the night...All my guys have gone in the day time the latest one being at 9:00pm (what a rebel!)


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Funny you should bring this up. I have a doe that had a horrible delivery in August 2010 for her first time and has never gotten pregnant again. The vet said no reason why she shouldn't, gave her a couple shots of progesterone (i think that's what it was) last year and still nothing, but it did stop her from going into heat every couple weeks. So she has been my buck's buddy for a long time. When i went out to barn tonight to feed everyone I glanced at her and noticed she had a small but noticeable udder  She's always been kind of puffy in her pooch so i don't know for sure, it could just be a hormone thing, but I did put the baby monitor out there just in case b/c i just had this odd thought that if she was pregnant, that she would pick a storm to deliver in. Better safe than sorry (although she is still with the buck b/c i don't know for sure, and i can't really swap goats around right now and it's so cold i don't want to split them up anyway)


----------

